# Chicagoland Ninjitsu Schools



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anybody know of any Chicagoland Ninjitsu Schools?

I have seen some around chicago every now and then. But, I'm not sure if they are real of just a fly by night item....

Thanks

Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.budotech.com/jvm/

Been there, did a little training with James, the instructor.  I hear that He's a pretty good guy.  A lot of the students from the school I used to attend that is now long gone train there now. 

http://www.budotech.com/logan/

This is Gabe Logan's school in DeKalb.  Gabe is a great guy and a good instructor as well.

http://www.shorisha.com/

This school is in Bartlett.  It's the school I am currently attending.   I really enjoy training with this group.

There are lots more in the greater chicagoland  area, but these are the three I have personal experiance with. For a listing of the schools in the state you can check out:

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html

Hope that helps you out.


----------

